# Train In The Ukraine: Wrestling In Eastern Europe; Part I



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Following his great series on taking the step up to being a pro fighter, North East wrestler Chris Kernaghan gives us another amusing and interesting look into his training regime, as this time he heads out to Eastern Europe to wrestle.

Part I is up now:

http://www.yourmma.tv/training/details.asp/c/2/id/93/train-in-the-ukraine-wrestling-in-eastern-europe.htm

And it's a cracking read. Part II coming soon. Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I did. Frank, honest and interesting all at the same time.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Part II is now up:

MMA Training Zone Features - Train In The Ukraine: Wrestling In Eastern Europe Part II | YourMMA.tv

This is a really good article, I'd advise you all to take the time to read it!


----------

